# Custom box help.



## Darkleaf (Oct 3, 2014)

Hello all.

After looking at my options as far as what to start my first grow in, I've decided on building a custom box. It will be 2.5 x4x5, it will be in the basement and will vent through the dryer vent directly outside. Made out of 2x4's and mdf. It will also be on casters for easy movement and to keep it off the basement floor.

After seeing all of the tents I know I can build something similar, cheaper and custom to what I want. Basically I want it to look like furniture. 

I have a few questions before I start building it.

1.  The size? I decided on this size because I'd like to be able to move it through doorways in case of the furnace guy or whatever. Should I just go a foot higher? Will I regret this size in any way in a couple months from now? Space is not an issue but since I'm new to this I'd like to keep this manageable but not regret it later.

2. Lower and upper vent.. How many? Sizes? Best type? Floor? 

3. Wiring will all be top mounted, good idea? Better idea?

4. Am I forgetting anything? What would you want if you were doing this? 

I'm sure I will have a bunch more questions, I will take pictures and post them when I get started on this.


----------



## Hackerman (Oct 3, 2014)

As for height, go as high as you possibly can.

Keep in mind the size of the pots and the size of the light(s). You loose a couple feet right there. I am in a space that is only 6' tall and I wish I had more height.


----------



## Darkleaf (Oct 3, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> As for height, go as high as you possibly can.
> 
> Keep in mind the size of the pots and the size of the light(s). You loose a couple feet right there. I am in a space that is only 6' tall and I wish I had more height.



Thank you. Both things I didn't even consider, I will go max height probably 6'3 to still be to get through doorways.


----------



## Hackerman (Oct 3, 2014)

Here is a pretty neat example.....

http://www.growweedeasy.com/im4potato-1st-grow-pictures

Although, he should have definitely painted the inside flat white rather than leaving them bare wood. Otherwise a pretty neat box.


----------



## MR1 (Oct 3, 2014)

If you are good at carpentry you could build to top section detachable. For vents , exhaust at top, intake on bottom opposite side of exhaust, 6'' would be good.


----------



## Hackerman (Oct 3, 2014)

For intake vents, go as big as is reasonable. You can't have too much. Maybe 6" x 12", one on each side at the bottom. Bigger if it's reasonable.

Keep in mind you will want to make the intake vents light proof. I use aquarium carbon filter pads with mesh (pantyhose) for light and insect filters (thanks to someone here for that suggestion to me).


----------



## Flyinghigh (Oct 3, 2014)

Darkleaf said:


> Hello all.
> 
> After looking at my options as far as what to start my first grow in, I've decided on building a custom box. It will be 2.5 x4x5, it will be in the basement and will vent through the dryer vent directly outside. Made out of 2x4's and mdf. It will also be on casters for easy movement and to keep it off the basement floor.
> 
> ...



Go full sheet of plywood 8ft tall and still go through door ways, either way u might need help moving it anyhow at 6 ft tall.
Don't forget u need a small oscillating fan in there and wall mount is better  ..
Vent out on top as heat raises and cool air vent on bottom and screen it to keep bugs out, although u will let them in when u open the doors. 
Use 12 gauge wiring for everything.
Are u going soil or DWC.?  Myself I will never do soil again because my well water is what I want in PH and I don't have to mess with ph up or down all I do is grow...

Happy growing.


----------

